# Removing auto-populate email address feature from iphone 3gs...?



## kazza007 (Nov 1, 2011)

...when composing emails?  How do i remove this for single email addresses from my iphone 3gs memory...without jailbreaking / doing a complete wipe and restore?  Its is annoying


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't remember off the top of my head but I think there's a 'turn off autofill' in the settings which sorts this...


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 1, 2011)

'autofill' on safari is off, there is no autofill in the mail settings.  Reading around, it seems jailbreak or restoring is the only option.  I neother have the time or competency for either, so wondered if there's another way?


----------

